# Arduino Bundle Kit



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw this and wanted to get the opinion of the techies here as to whether this seems to be a good starting point for those of us who know nothing about arduino. It's a kit for beginners: (age 12 and up, so Spooky1 and I qualify:jol

http://www.scientificsonline.com/product/discover-arduino-bundle-kit


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

My gut reaction is that it's shy on components. You can get other Ardy kits for the same price that give you more to work with. I'll try to dig some specific ones up later, but in the meantime check out the kits at sparkfun.com and adafruit.com (and maybe Amazon).


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not up on Arduino although it's a great platform but did find what looks like the same kit much cheaper at http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1c4f/?itm=customlabel0Geek_Toys_|_DIY_%26_Science_Toys&rkgid=1453728810&cpg=ogplaty1&source=google_toys&adpos=1o1&creative=50718222285&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKEAiAlb6lBRCBw4jC-bb3uykSJAB55Ti9rfH3ugx84FA44y1nunL9n9T8k_qhxDOd9qEr5w3nVRoCLTDw_wcB


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys, and nice find, halstaff. Sale prices are always the better choice

I'll check out those sites as well, ry. Spooky1 and I have been toying with the idea of getting into programming and just need a good basic place to start.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I started using the arduino this year, its an easy platform to use. It uses a simplified 'C' language. If you have programming questions I will be glad to help if I can, in my day job I am a software engineer working on real-time embedded systems.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, T-C


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I took a look at the various starter kits out there, and you're dealing with post-holiday shopping - Sparkfun is out of stock and rebuilding its version, Radio Shack seems to be sold out at the moment, Adafruit has their version available.

The home page of the Sparkle Labs kit is:
http://sparklelabs.com/index_store.php#Discover Arduino Bundle
It seems to have more parts in it than first glance, they have them all neatly packaged in little envelopes.

The clearance price at Think Geek is a good one! Go for that. Props to Halstaff for his online shopping expertise.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm...... Maybe this is rudimentary enough for even me????? That has been the one part of my Halloween prop journey that has eluded me. As y'all know I curse all the dang electronic people who have such fabulous haunts.  I get so mad!  
Over the years I have tried and fairly successfully learned everything I have seen on the forums. (Even painting and sculpting) But for some reason as soon as electronics are mentioned my my hands start to sweat, my eyes glaze over, and my mind goes blank!!!! 
Roxy do you think your gonna get this? If so I would love to know what you think.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm following this thread. Roxy Blue and Halloween Lady echo my thoughts. Been fascinated by the electronics and programming, but haven't gotten into it and it is a world or mystery to me. I'll make it a 2015 resolution. Thanks for the pointers from the more experienced peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

THL, Spooky1 has mentioned learning programming so many times (he, too, is envious of the three-axis skull routines he sees here), so it's highly likely we'll take the plunge. Never too old to learn something new, after all


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazon has a bunch of options. I'm inclined to recommend the 16Hertz UNO R3 Ultimate kit (www.amazon.com/16hertz-uno-ultimate-starter-kit/dp/B00OHQ3BFE). It has a good mix of parts and some that will specifically be good for haunters: motors, proximity sensor, IR receiver.

It is $85, which might be more than you're interested in spending.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, ry! That price is not a problem and it looks like another good option. Might be worth getting that one and the sale kit in case we break one:jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok Roxy, I just pulled the trigger on the link Halstaff provided. I guess worse case scenario is that I pull out all my hair and then burn the darn thing! (Can ya tell I'm totally freaked out? Lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, THL, I did, too We'll take a look at the one ryschwith recommended as well since I believe that one mentioned motors as part of the kit.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

The other thing to bear in mind is that a lot of parts can be found quite cheap. If the kit you get doesn't have something you want, it won't be too hard to get it separately. Just requires more patience that way.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... Maybe this is rudimentary enough for even me????? That has been the one part of my Halloween prop journey that has eluded me. As y'all know I curse all the dang electronic people who have such fabulous haunts.  I get so mad!
> Over the years I have tried and fairly successfully learned everything I have seen on the forums. (Even painting and sculpting) But for some reason as soon as electronics are mentioned my my hands start to sweat, my eyes glaze over, and my mind goes blank!!!!
> Roxy do you think your gonna get this? If so I would love to know what you think.


Just so you know, a couple of years ago all I could solder was a guitar cable, and not very well at that! I had zero programming experience, nor any experience in electronics or electronic components. Give it a go, jump in, it's such a great feeling when you flash your first LED! And there are plenty of folks here who will help out. I have not tried the Arduino, but have heard great things about it. If I am correct there is a ton of code posted online, so many times all you need to do is cut and paste. And there are different shields, circuit boards, for all sorts of applications, that can interface directly onto the Arduino. I use Picaxe, mainly because that is what I discovered first, found that others on the forums, such as Halstaff, were experimenting with it, and that it was designed for school children to get them started in microcontrollers. And since I have often been called child like (or was that childish, I can never remember) it seemed like the perfect fit


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Dead Things said:


> Just so you know, a couple of years ago all I could solder was a guitar cable, and not very well at that! I had zero programming experience, nor any experience in electronics or electronic components. Give it a go, jump in, it's such a great feeling when you flash your first LED! And there are plenty of folks here who will help out. I have not tried the Arduino, but have heard great things about it. If I am correct there is a ton of code posted online, so many times all you need to do is cut and paste. *And there are different shields, circuit boards, for all sorts of applications, that can interface directly onto the Arduino. I use Picaxe*, mainly because that is what I discovered first, found that others on the forums, such as Halstaff, were experimenting with it, and that it was designed for school children to get them started in microcontrollers. And since I have often been called child like (or was that childish, I can never remember) it seemed like the perfect fit


*Uh oh, I'm getting that nauseous feeling again!!!!! * :googly:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO, Halloween Lady! I guess that is why I've stuck with the Picaxe! If a kid can figure it out, I at least have a fighting chance! I will try not to muddy the waters further!:googly:


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is an arduino starter kit I've used and been pleased with:

https://www.adafruit.com/product/170

There are free e-books about arduino available here:

http://it-ebooks.info/search/?q=arduino&type=title

I recommend "Arduino Cookbook" and "Getting Started With Arduino"

This advice is worth exactly what you paid for it.

good luck please don't be shy about asking for help,

Bill


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links, brd, especially for the ebooks!

Added note: I was browsing the link and told Spooky1 there was a book that would tell you how to build an android. His response: "Let me know if you find one that tells you how to build a fembot". After 26 years of marriage, he can still make me laugh:jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not quite off-topic, just a little sideways. Bet this would be killer for a 3-axis skull.

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/1...ail&utm_term=0_fa5287abaf-f924c28be6-61100433


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kit I ordered should arrive on Thursday. Let the carnage begin then


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine should arrive any day. Hopefully (after I have completely packed Christmas away) I will hopefully have the courage to open the box! Roxy we will have to touch base and possibly commiserate with one another. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Amen to that, sister!:jol:

I'm currently printing out the Getting Started booklet from the link brd813 posted. I see lots of techno-gibberish at the moment, but that's because I am, at the moment, unenlightened:jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I'm learning programming and Arduino too. I found this video series (free) very helpful and super easy to follow. Hope that helps! I'm going to try flickering effect and also would like to simulate lightning.
Anyhow, this is it here: http://www.youtube.com/user/OSHJunkies I'm not affiliated with this site BTW, just found it a few days ago and have been watching the Arduino beginner course.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been playing with Arduinos for about 5 years and you can do a lot with them. I've found most of the getting started kits come with a bunch of stuff you won't use in real projects, but they're good for blinking leds, turning small motors and such. 

Once you get the hang of it, a blinking led program can just as easily turn off and on a relay, you just add a transistor in the mix. Other things that will come in handy right away are PIRs, cheap ones can be had on ebay for less than $2 if I remember. My favorite sensors are the cheap "Ping" clones which are just as cheap. These are a sonar sensor, so instead of just sensing someone, you can make it smarter. The arduino can take the reading, figure out the distance, so a prop can do one thing if a person is 10 ft away, another thing if they are 6ft away and so on. (BTW, they max out at about 10ft). 

Other things that will come in handy are relay modules, also very cheap on ebay or amazon, power transistors for controlling larger motors( by making your own h-bridges), or an IC H-bridge like the L293, leds and the MDFly mp3 modules.

I get most of my smaller components like leds, diodes, transistors, microswitches and things from TaydaElectronics, which others on this site do as well.

Good luck, there's a lot of great information out there!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

elputas69 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm learning programming and Arduino too. I found this video series (free) very helpful and super easy to follow. Hope that helps! I'm going to try flickering effect and also would like to simulate lightning.
> Anyhow, this is it here: http://www.youtube.com/user/OSHJunkies I'm not affiliated with this site BTW, just found it a few days ago and have been watching the Arduino beginner course.


I see they use the words "for absolute beginners", so that looks like another great resource. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to be learning Arduino.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, that shows you how much I know about it ... I thought Arduino was someone without pigment.


----------



## W3B D3V1L (Jan 11, 2015)

*Other Arduino Sources*

This is my first post to the forum but having recently gotten an Arduino, I wanted to add to the conversation. I specifically got it to tackle more interactive props for our home haunt so I immediately started looking for some tutorials or cool props to aspire for...3 axis-skull being top of my list at this point. 

Here are some resources I've found that were both informative and inspirational so I hope they help. I will say my best inspiration has come from this forum and the Halloween forum...more so here at this point hence the reason I joined the forum. 

SparkFun Tutorials
Adafruit Tutorials
Spooky Arduino - Intro to Arduino
Planet Arduino - Halloween Category


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for those links, W3B!

The mail cam and went today - no package. I'm heartbroken that my terrifying introduction to the world of electronics has now been delayed for another day:googly:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are some tips when you start writing code:

use meaningful names for your variables like: 'timetoturnoffled' not 'a'
use functions
turn off/on an output in one place only


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

^^^ Those are great tips from The_Caretaker.
A few others I would suggest are:
Even if you don't have a physical Arduino yet, you can still download the IDE (programming app for your PC) here:
http://arduino.cc/en/main/software
The IDE install includes tons of example code that you can surf through. When I first started working with microcontrollers, I found that one of the best ways to get the hang of things was to follow along with the example programs.
I have a few Arduino based projects of my own going on at this time too- fun stuff!

-Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Adding that link to my Favorites

The kit will now likely arrive on Tuesday because it took the post office two days to officially accept the transfer from UPS, and Monday is a Federal holiday. Poopyheads...


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Microcenter has a basic Arduino starter kit on sale for $19.99 http://www.microcenter.com/product/435328/Arduino_Compatible_Basic_Starter_Kit


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok I received my box a few days ago but haven't even opened it. I'm not sure if Ive genuinely been been too busy or just too scared! Lol :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The post office was kinder to you

Go ahead and open it - I dare you


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

HalloweenRick said:


> Microcenter has a basic Arduino starter kit on sale for $19.99 http://www.microcenter.com/product/435328/Arduino_Compatible_Basic_Starter_Kit


I wonder how the Arduino software handles these generic boards? For the price, I may have to just order one and give it a try.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The Arduino is an open-source platform. That means that the designs for the board and the parts list have been released and can be used by anyone to make a version, or to add things to it or vary it (by making it smaller, or adding wifi support, for example). It also means that the clones out there are exact clones - they're using the original plans, this is part of the concept of "open source".

So the clone boards will work like the originals, and you can get one of them and use it with the software.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

*Arduino alternative?*

Not to throw cold water on all the Arduino joy, but I've been a fan of the Parallax Basic Stamp boards, particularly the BS2 OEM for a few years. Cost is low ($30 in kit form) plus about $20 for the programming cable. I found the PBASIC language very easy to learn; it's pretty intuitive but I do have a VB/VBA programming background. The board has 16 I/O pins that can output 5VDC. Like most microcontrollers, the limiting factor is how much current the IC can handle. The BS2 can handle about 40mA in total (all outputs), so you can't control many props directly with the board - you need to use the board to activate relays or other devices to switch higher current and/or voltages. However, you can turn things on and off directly if the trigger input accepts a hi/low signal (5VDC or ground). The board will accept a PIR voltage signal (hi or low) as a trigger device.

I've used this board to design complex programmable medical device testing systems (electrode continuity and impedance, thermocouple function and polarity and so on), they really are quite versatile. If anyone has questions about building or programming the BS2 board, drop me a note.

Okay, back to the Arduino...

P.S. NOT trying to hijack the thread...


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

JeffHaas said:


> The Arduino is an open-source platform. That means that the designs for the board and the parts list have been released and can be used by anyone to make a version, or to add things to it or vary it (by making it smaller, or adding wifi support, for example). It also means that the clones out there are exact clones - they're using the original plans, this is part of the concept of "open source".
> 
> So the clone boards will work like the originals, and you can get one of them and use it with the software.


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought a number of Chinese arduino boards and have downloaded to them and they all work fine, my biggest issue was finding a driver that was not infected.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My kit finally arrived - woo hoo! Let the tearing of hair and frustration begin


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I might have to look into additional hair pulling options because at my age I need to protect the thinning tresses. Here kitty kitty kitty. Jk, I don't even have a cat. But I do have two dogs! Lololol. 
😹😇


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Baby steps, THL, baby steps

I'll take pictures of the contents of the kit I bought and post them here so folks can see what you get. The manual eases you into working with the components with clear explanations and drawings so you know what goes where. You start with making a simple circuit to light up an LED and build from there. Very basic to all the techies here, but the rest of us will be happy to start simple:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

As promised, here are some photos.

The kit

DSCF7198 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Contents

DSCF7199 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7201 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF7202 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Instruction manual and arduino cheat sheet

DSCF7203 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I've read through the manual a couple times to get some of the basic terms fixed in my head. Haven't played with the kit yet to try it out, but rumor has it that Monday might be a snow day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

elputas69 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm learning programming and Arduino too. I found this video series (free) very helpful and super easy to follow. Hope that helps! I'm going to try flickering effect and also would like to simulate lightning.
> Anyhow, this is it here: http://www.youtube.com/user/OSHJunkies


I started watching these last night and absolutely agree with your description - very easy to follow and perfect for a beginner. The guy who developed the tutorials knows how to present the information in easily-digested nuggets. Thanks again for posting the link!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't forget the Jeremy Blum Arduino tutorials. I have been following this kid for a while now and now that he graduated college Google snapped him up and he is working on the Google glass project. His tutorials are very good and so is the book which is basically the same tutorials with more information if you prefer the book method. Here is the link:

http://www.jeremyblum.com/category/arduino-tutorials/

I still think the Picaxe is easier to program and they do have an Arduino format board that will take the Arduino shields. Just another option to explore. The Arduino does have an incredible amount of tutorials and support.

http://www.picaxe.com/Hardware/Project-Boards/PICAXE-28X2-Shield-Base-Kit/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Thanks for the additional information, hp


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well, I'm slogging through trying to learn too...my kit came last week...or was it the week before? I'm so intimidated.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't be scared, P5. The instructions in the kit introduce you to basic electronics in nice, easy steps. You'll be fine

BTW, the kit is not meant to teach programming, which is what tends to intimidate people.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If you guys have any questions on either programming or the electronics please feel free to ask me. Both myself and others here will be more then happy to help you learn. We have a few good tech heads here on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, hp You're absolutely right - there are a whole lot of good tech heads here and I'm grateful to have them as a resource.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Once you and Spooky figure this stuff out ... I'll have to bug you guys whenever I get around to trying this myself. I mentioned something last year to halstaff about trying to animate something but I gave up before I even started.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The following two books will help you greatly in learning basic electronics. Especially the first one. It is the first book I have read more than 35 years ago and it is still the best intro book on the topic. Do not be intimidated by electronics it is not as hard as you think there is no complicated math or anything like that for anything that you will be doing with prop building. Once you understand the basics everything else will start to click into place.

Getting Started in Electronics is available from Radio shack $20.99 (must read this one):

http://www.radioshack.com/getting-s...html#q=getting+started+in+electronics&start=1

This is a book about building a robot but it is actually a book about learning electronics that also happens to be building a robot. There is a lot of information in this book that works just as well for prop building as it does for robotics as they are both are very similar. An animatronic is basically a robot.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1430227486/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1430227486&linkCode=as2&tag=robroo-20

the authors website:

http://www.robotroom.com/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, hp, you're a sweetie I've bookmarked both links.

IMU, if we get it figured out, we'd be happy to help you on a project. Might be the blind leading the blind, but at least we don't have to worry about blowing anything up other than a circuit board or two if things go wrong:googly:


----------

